# PS4 and Xbox 720 Graphics Specs leaked



## vickybat (Apr 7, 2012)

This is an interesting piece of information guys. The ps4 is all set to feature desktop class hardware and everything from cpu to gpu is going to be amd.

The cpu is going to be an A8 3850 quadcore with a radeon 6550 integrated. Not only this, ps4 will also get a discrete gpu i.e a radeon 7670 with 1gb dedicated vram.

Insider says that under heavy graphics load, the 6550d and 7670 will get internally crossfired. The xbox 720 on the other hand gets a radeon 6670 ( which is similar to a 7670) but lacks the 6550 igp that ps4 has.

This might give the ps4 an edge over 720. These components might seem entry level to lower mid-end if spoken in context of pc hardware. But consoles will have far lower abstraction than pc, custom api's and a game developed for a specific set of hardware unlike pc. 

Lets see where all this goes up. Given a bit more time, amd might fit its trinity apu's in ps4 but the current specs are really very good. 

*Source*

The link is fixed now.


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2012)

^ One of my friend is currently working with X-Box New Gen Console. The Project is supported by Toshiba.

TBH, it will support USB 3.0, a PCIe 3.0 slot with a uATX mobo. User can expand the HDD depending upon his wish & hook up any future Gen Card. Just like Desktops.


----------



## Joker (Apr 7, 2012)

all 3 consoles using amd gpu....huge source of income which nvidia has missed out.

doesnt matter which console wins the console war...amd has won it for sure if this is to be believed.

this also means developers working on multiple platforms will be working with amd as it is powering the hardware on all 3 consoles. death of gimmicks like physx.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll be buying a Wii U.

"death" brought the lulz.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

//MOD:

Thread closed due to multiple threads dealing with same topic.

Continue your discussion here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/155277-next-gen-console-discussion-ps4-n-xbox720.html

.

.

.


----------

